

The Agile Jazz Band - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2009/03/the-agile-jazz.php

======
DanielBMarkham
You guys that are in startups, or who haven't worked in large corporations,
probably wonder what the big deal of this article is.

But those of you who have worked in a high-formality, high-checklist
environment and _also_ an agile startup will simply nod.

